# Kohler 20HP wont start - clicking but, not starter



## cbsarge (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a 2007-ish Craftsman YS4500 Automatic with a 20HP Kohler engine. The battery seems good when checked with my volt meter. When you turn the key it just clicks but, the clicking is not coming from the starter (took it off and held it in my hand to see if it was even moving). I seem to be getting about 4.5 volts to the lead on the bottom of the starter. I actually unhooked the starter and the clicking could still be heard when turning the key. I unplugged the spark plug and it still clicks. There was a 20 amp fuze clipped to the tractor near where the starter cable bolts onto a module that I switched out for a new fuze but, that made no difference.

Anyone have any ideas on what to try next? 

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try charging the battery,and having it load tested. A bad battery can show 12 volts,but not have the amperage to perform.
In the meantime,try to jumpstart it,with another battery.


----------



## Nickwelder (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know the tractor but it sounds like a duff solenoid to me.

For obvious reasons you can't have the full battery power going through the ignition key to the starter so there is always a solenoid somewhere that is operated by the ignition switch and can handle the full battery power.

Sometimes these solenoids are built into the starter, but not always. 

Trace the main wire from the ignition switch and it should lead you to the solenoid.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has the solenoid mounted on the starter,like a Chevy has.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Nickwelder said:


> I don't know the tractor but it *sounds like a duff solenoid to me*.
> 
> For obvious reasons you can't have the full battery power going through the ignition key to the starter so there is always a solenoid somewhere that is operated by the ignition switch and can handle the full battery power.
> 
> ...


Had same problem with the Kohler on my Cub. It was the solenoid. After replacing, everythings back to normal.

Found an aftermarket replacement for a decent price. Have a couple yrs on the replacement and no issues.


----------



## cbsarge (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Turned to just be a loose connection between the solenoid and the ignition key. Tightened everything up and it started right up!

Thanks to everyone for all the advice/suggestions!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it working ! Enjoy !


----------



## Nickwelder (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent news. You can't beat a low/no cost repair


----------

